# Suzuki DF 15 wont start now??



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Do you have spark at the plugs?


----------



## MrSnook (Feb 7, 2008)

I haven't had a chance to check the plugs yet I'm going to try today if I get a chance. Funny thing is it was running fine and then about 30 - 45 min later it won't start. Normally starts right up.


----------



## MrSnook (Feb 7, 2008)

OK well I feel like a complete moron I had a little time this afternoon so I decided to play it the boat to see if I could get it running before taking it over to the dealership for service. As I'm looking over the motor I notice the kill switch cord is laying in the aft well of the Gheenoe. Some how while either getting out of the boat or while I was tying her down the kill switch cord came off. 

Well she's back up and running. Boy do I feel stupid. Oh well at least I didn't have to pay someone else to tell me that my kill switch was unplugged.


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

> Kill switch activated?
> Rinse water on your electrical connections under the cowling?



                                         ;D


I'm laughing because...been there, done that!


----------



## Swamp (Jul 12, 2010)

> OK well I feel like a complete moron I had a little time this afternoon so I decided to play it the boat to see if I could get it running before taking it over to the dealership for service. As I'm looking over the motor I notice the kill switch cord is laying in the aft well of the Gheenoe.


I'm not saying a thing I live in big big glass house!  ;D

I used to work for a small engine repair when I was in high school, we would get calls all the time from irate customers claiming that they had only used their mower/saw/trimmer five minutes and then it would not start again.  We would ask them to go and check the gas.  Only 1-2% would even call back to tell us that was it, the rest were to embarrassed.  We only splashed enough gas in them to test, we could not afford to give everyone a "free" fill up.  I would also turn off all ignition keys for any electric start equipment to prevent the engine from starting if the start button was pushed on accident.  Back then many mowers would still crank, but there was no ignition.  We would get calls on that too, sometimes even from professionals. 

Look at the bright side, now you will always check when it won't start.  This happened in your drive, not 10 miles from the ramp.


----------

